# Alphakanal im video



## perle93 (13. Dezember 2014)

hallo,
Ich möchte gerne ein Video erstellen. Ich möchte Bäume aufnehmen und diese dann mit einem alphakanal ausschneiden, oder das Video so bearbeiten, das ich ein aplhakanal selbst erstelle und dann im AE als Maske nutze, aber wie kann ich oder mit welchen Programm kann ich einen aplhakanal erstellen?

Vielen Dank


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (13. Dezember 2014)

Hi,
also eine Maske ist ein Alphakanal. Somit kannst du in After Effects einen Alphakanal erstellen.
http://helpx.adobe.com/de/after-effects/using/alpha-channels-masks-mattes.html

Beschreibe mal wie du den die Bäume ausschneiden willst bzw. was du für ein Footage ahst. Bewegen sich die Bäume oder sind sie stillstehend.

Grüße


----------



## perle93 (14. Dezember 2014)

ich wollte es machen wie http://store.gayarre.eu/foreground-trees/und da die Dinger im Vordergrund liegen, brauche ich ein Alpha, er hat zwar eine Beschreibung dabei, aber ich mache irgendwo einen Fehler...


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (14. Dezember 2014)

Hi,
also die Dateien haben ja schon einen Alphakanal mit dabei


> Apple ProRes 422 or Apple ProRes 4444 with alpha channel included …


Und hier findest du ja auch eine Anleitung.

Was funktioniert den nicht bzw. erkläre wie wir dir weiterhelfen können?
Dafür brauchen wir irgendeinen konkreten Anhaltspunkt.

Grüße


----------



## perle93 (15. Dezember 2014)

wenn ich die free Videos nehme, bekomme ich es nicht hin mit dem alphakanal, das er eine Beschreibung hat, hatte ich ja gesagt, ich checke einfach die Einstellung nicht, ich verstehe scheinbar die Beschreibung nicht, ich mache einen Fehler,könnte jemand das selber versuchen nach Anleitung?
Zudem wie kann ich mit meiner normalen Standardmaß selber so etwas erstellen, also einen alphakanal erstellen?
danke


----------

